# Candida Saliva test



## 19710 (Dec 7, 2005)

Has anyone heard of or done the home saliva test for candida presence? This is the one where you spit into a clear glass of water 1st thing in the morning and watch to see if it sinks in strands or not.It shows up on many websites, but there is never a source indicated and I don't know how reliable it is. Mine tested very positive within seconds, while my wife's sample stayed floating at the top of the class for a good hour. So there definately was a difference between the two samples.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh Yeah Blackdog, I've done that test, with the same results as you!







What are you doing about it? I am taking garlic pills, as they kill off the little varmints, and I am taking probiotics, as they EAT the little varmints!







BUT don't take them at the same time,or the garlic will kill off the probiotics!Sweetbon


----------



## 19710 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sweetbon,I am presently taking Fungal Defense for a 2 week period as well as other probiotics in hopes of fighting it off. I've been pretty ill with it, so its going to likely take more than one cycle to get it.I don't know how reliable the test is, but it was extremely positive for me. I also know others who have tested postive but aren't really sick, but I guess that doesn't mean they don't have it in their system.Kevin


----------

